# ACCESS DENIED



## melsmb2006 (Nov 3, 2017)

I just don't know what to do ....I do all my christmas shopping on line and I use to be able to get into these web sites and now I can't this is the message I get Thank you

You don't have permission to access "http://www.seventhavenue.com/" on this server.
Reference #18.9f51febd.1509748653.d3d83c5

You don't have permission to access "http://www.fingerhut.com/" on this server.
Reference #18.6fa5f7bd.1509748776.1f1e5c8

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A6-3620 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 18 Model 1 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 5618 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6530D, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 910 GB (829 GB Free); D: 20 GB (20 GB Free);
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, 2ACB
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It sounds like a possible issue with the browser. What web browser are you using? Have you tried accessing from another browser to see what happens?


----------

